# Dog with and Important Job



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

That is so cute! I love that Sophie has her own stop sign


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

aw that is so cute!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I love it! The kids must love to have a canine crossing guard. We have a canine crossing guard to greet the kids in my small town but she does not have her own STOP paddle.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Love the Christmas Signature pictures. You guys are so creative.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice story, thanks


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great story, thanks for sharing. Sophie is awesome, what a pretty girl.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

That is so cute! Thanks for sharing the video!!


----------

